# Knitting For Premature Babies



## PreemiesUK

Hi there i am the founder of PreemiesUK which knits and crochet for prem babies and babies that sadly don't make it we are always looking for volunteers to help us in what we do 

https://preemiesuk.googlepages.com/home.html

if you would like to send a donation of wool etc please give me shout and i will give you the address where to send it too.

shelley


----------



## Wobbles

How lovely of you - I see many have been thankful of your warm heart (read your letters from hospitals).

I don't have anything like this in my house but will check out a local charity shop this week and see what they have.


----------

